# Is the Dragoon a Homer???



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

I know that the dragoon was devaloped from Racing Homer but, is it counted as a Homer or differant breed?


http://community.webshots.com/user/m3wad_kw


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do think now days it is just considerd a show breed type pigeon..


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

can you show a pic of them


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

well i believe you have it backwards the homer came from the dragoon and they are a different breed. But they have to be very closely related because i have a few young dragoons that i fly with my homers and if i didnt know that the parents where dragoons i would swear they were homers, they have even started to route like my homers do.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lmorales4 said:


> well i believe you have it backwards the homer came from the dragoon and they are a different breed. But they have to be very closely related because i have a few young dragoons that i fly with my homers and if i didnt know that the parents where dragoons i would swear they were homers, they have even started to route like my homers do.


the breed has not been bred for racing, so it is hard to say how much homing ability the new dragoons have, as they are bred for show in this day and age.. if they had great homing instincts the race folks would be racing them... Im sure they have some homing ability as most pigeons do, it just has not been fosterd for them to progress any further as the racing homer has been...


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Check this link 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragoon_(pigeon)

if you go to all breed list you will find Dragoon is counted as a breed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the breed has not been bred for racing, so it is hard to say how much homing ability the new dragoons have, as they are bred for show in this day and age.. if they had great homing instincts the race folks would be racing them... Im sure they have some homing ability as most pigeons do, it just has not been fosterd for them to progress any further as the racing homer has been...


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dragoon*

Dragoons are an old breed from England. Yes, most historians agree they were used in the development of the modern racing homer back in the 1800s. No, they are not considered flying or homing breed, they are a show breed. 

Here is a photo of one of our Dragoon, more photos on our web site. www.martinlofts.com

Link


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

lmorales4 said:


> well i believe you have it backwards the homer came from the dragoon and they are a different breed. But they have to be very closely related because i have a few young dragoons that i fly with my homers and if i didnt know that the parents where dragoons i would swear they were homers, they have even started to route like my homers do.


yea it was the other way around.lol


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They sure are a nice looking bird
Dave


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

newday you have some beautiful dragoons


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dragoons*

Thanks, we enjoy them. 

When I was a kid (late 50s early 60s) in Louisville, KY there was an old fancier, Tommy Thompson, who had a whole loft of Dragoons, must have been several hundred, beautiful birds, especially his blue grizzles. I doubt anyone now has that many Dragoon in one loft, at least not in the USA.


Link
martinlofts.com


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Unfortunately previous flying breeds like Dragoons and English Carriers have turned into Show breeds now. Both went into the developement of the racing pigeon. Neither have been bred for flying ability in a long time.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe a revolution could be started. A "historical" class of pigeon racing.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> Maybe a revolution could be started. A "historical" class of pigeon racing.


love that but to tell you the truth they kind of look scary


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

tipllers rule said:


> love that but to tell you the truth they kind of look scary


Then don't look up a carrier! Certainly not any prettier.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think English Carriers are beautiful


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

i bet they where awesome flyers back in the day. does anyone actually loftfly their carriers?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, the dragoons were added for distance. 500 milers I believe. If I ever find anyone who flies their Carriers, then I will certainly get some. My dad used to fly his and said they looked like a crane in flight with those long slender bodies and necks. Then again, all of his birds flew, whether they actually got anywhere or not, they still came out to flutter around


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dragoons in the 1890s*

If you are interested in the history of the Dragoon breed. I have scanned the fisrt page of the description of the Dragoon and one of the color plates from the 1890s "The Illustrated Book of Pigeons" by Fulton. If you would like to see it please send me your email adddress and I will send as an attachment. The document is too large to post on this discussion group.

Link
[email protected]
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

lmorales4 said:


> i bet they where awesome flyers back in the day. does anyone actually loftfly their carriers?


I do.. I have 1 (08 Cock) 3 (09 hens) and 2 (10 unknown) that I currently loft fly with my homers. In the begining they would just make 1 circle and land back down on the loft roof. Now they last about 15 minutes before starting to land. Maybe they'll fly better after their molt. If they start flying longer and ranging then I would attempt to take them for a toss but as of now I wouldn't even try. But i do have 4 (half homer and half English carriers) and they fly well along with my homers but i never attempted to take them on a toss yet.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Well if they do start ranging,and you decide to do a toss please let us know how it goes


----------

